# First time post with pic!



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all!

Looks as if I'll be hanging around here for quite a while 

My wife and I are trying to decide which one to take home this week.

They both pass the "cute test"

The older one is already crated, and started on the leash, the little gal, not yet.

Opinions and questions are welcomed, and will assist me as well.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

what does the breeder suggest?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You're right, they're both adorable.

What more can you tell us about them? 

What do you know about their background?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Actually picking up the pup from THIS kennel. My research tells me he's reputable, and has dogs with a strong German show bloodline.

Here's his website:
Von Wilhendorf : Born in America, Respected Worldwide!

The parents of the older gal is:

I can't find the picture of mom

Here's the Sire:




















The parents of the little one is:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you from CT? if so welcome to the board..cute puppies, hope your picking one of them 'in person' vs shipping sight unseen?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree, let the breeder assist in the match. Both are too cute!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Adorable.. I'm partial to the boy


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Both look very cute, to tough of a choice for me.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Hard choice but I like to get them as close to 8 weeks as possible.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

We put a "hold" on the first one. She's 3 weeks older, and already been introduced to crates, and leash. 
We live in NY, and decided to take a day off and take a ride there. 

I will say this much........
Talking to an abundance of these "so-called breeders" has really taught us that there's a lot of BS out there.

Buyer beware!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your right there is alot of BS out there, and it's definately a buyer beware world..She's very cute good luck with her


----------

